# Goose Meat Balls



## Leo Porcello

Okay I started with about 6 to 7 pounds of goose breast. I grinded them up. Added about 2.5 pounds of cheap beef burger. Just enough to hold the goose together. I put a little seasoning salt and some Mrs Dash. Now for the balls

Take about 3 pounds of the a above mixture. 
Add about 5 oz of Italian Bread crumbs (you can add more or less)
Add 2 tablespoons of Mrs Dash Garlic and Herb (Same)
Add 2 Tablespoons of Italian Seasoning (Same)
Add 2 eggs

Mix it all good. I made my balls a little smaller than a pool ball. I cooked them on a electric griddle that you would make pancakes on. I put the temp about 325. No need to grease the griddle. Just lightly brown them. They may not be all the way cooked but that is okay. Then you can put in a ziplock bag and freeze them or dump them in sauce right away. I like to freeze mine for a few days.

Next take what ever tomato sauce you like to use. Ours is home made and no I won't give the recipe to that one. For store bought I like Prego Sweet Sausage and I like to add another 3/4 cups of suger. Anyway I like to put my balls in the sauce first thing in the morning and let them slow cook all day. This way here all the ingrediants can make sweet sweet love. This will also finish the ball cooking process. After a full day of slow cooking in the sauce make up some pasta and serve. I am telling ya that you have never had balls so good.

I don't think I am missing anything. I know it sounds weird but they are good.


----------



## tsodak

Thanks man I am going to try that one.....

Tom


----------



## fishunt

what is ur serect tomato sauce? hehehe sound good geese meat balls what if I dont have chopmeat tool for geese breasts meats?
all I have do is chopping with butcher knife in small pieces and put zapbag and hammer them? other ways?


----------



## Maverick

~PORKCHOP~

Seriously like that recipe!!! Looks like I have a new way of cooking my goose! Thanks for the recipe.

Mav...


----------



## Leo Porcello

Fishunt,

Not sure if that will work or not. I guess if you can get the meat cut small enough and it to hold together you will be fine. I think the egg helps hold it together as well.

Mav,

Give it a whirl. I don't think you will be disappointed. I won't be able to hunt the greenskins since I don't get off work till Friday but if my hunt on Sat goes quick I may have to make a scouting trip out that way and drink a few beers with the fellas. If I do I will bring a big ole pot of balls for everyone to try!!


----------



## fishunt

thanks Porkchop

what about Sharptail grouse I got one and I pull all skin off and wings too ... do u have recipe for sharptail grouse? should I make stuffin mix with apples and put inside and baked them? 350? it is my very first time sharp tail grouse what a fun I lost one cant find it Grass is toohigh and I find one :thumb:


----------



## Leo Porcello

Never tried the apple thing but I hear it is delicious!! Did you leave the skin on the grouse? If not make sure you baste it a lot other wise it will get dry on you. You could also probably put it in one of those baking bags like they use for roasts and turkeys. Then take a lot of butter, garlic and some other spices that you like and put it all over that grouse. I guarentee you will be farting a bunch but your stomach will be smiling!! You can trust me on that one!! Congrats by the way on your first sharptail!!


----------



## GooseBuster3

Im making a big pot of that stuff for Greenskins! I cant wait to pig out on that stuff.


----------



## fishunt

:lol: :lol: thanks for tips :lol: :lol:


----------



## Maverick

~Fishhunt~
With the grouse...
Separate the breasts and the legs (so you should have four pieces from 1 bird)
Put them into a small fry pan with brown sugar , syrup, and some butter
Brown them until they look almost done. not quit fully cooked, but alomst there.
In another pot, have some cream of mushroom soup(cream of celery, chicken....whatever you prefer) bring in some extra Veggies in there (before the grouse is put in) then throw grouse in sauce mixture( not the sauce from the grouse don't put that in the mixture)
cook the grouse for about 5-10 minutes or until you think the grouse is done
Serve over some rice you have cooked and enjoy!!!


----------



## fishunt

Maverick
thank u I will try that I took all skin off and have legs and body... I cut off wings... then I will get breasts out and save legs like u say I will try it and sound yummy thanks


----------



## KEN W

One suggestion....if you have a grinder and grind the goose meat....mix the goose and beef together by hand...then run it through the grinder a second time....this will do a better job of mixing the 2 meats together....I do this when making pepperoni sticks.


----------



## fishunt

Ken ,

u make my mouth water dripping and sound good :beer:


----------



## waterwolf

PC, those really are the best meatballs ever 

I made my first batch yesterday and they are awesome....thank you :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello

Glad you liked them.

I think I will put them in my kids Easter Basket this year. They are better than candy!!!


----------



## fishunt

:rollin:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

We are making a batch of meatballs tonight and some baked pheasant breasts with havarti cheese in the middle wrapped in bacon!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello

> We are making a batch of meatballs tonight


How did your balls turnout??


----------



## bowhnter65

Can't wait to try this Goose Meatball recipe. I've heard of them but have not yet made any. I had planned on taking my goose meat and mixing it with hamburger. I do that with all my venison and elk meat. I have found that the best way to do my venison is to run it through the grinder then I hand mix it with hamburger 50/50. Then run it through the grinder again. Best burger in the world. Even non-hunters love it. Thanks again for the meatball recipe.

:sniper:


----------



## KEN W

bowhnter65....I agree...that's exactly what I do.


----------



## mallardhunter

I am going to try the meatball recipe when I shoot enough geese.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Figured I would bump this up since its that time of year again. Going to make my first batch of balls next week. My mouth is watering all ready!!


----------



## Leo Porcello

Been getting some requests for this so I will bump it to the top. Who would have known people would love my balls so much.


----------



## jdpete75

Been waiting to bump this one, great recipe and makes me laugh



> I am telling ya that you have never had balls so good.


----------

